# Someone finally caught a chupacabra...for real!



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Look at this thing:

http://tv.yahoo.com/daytime/video/chupacabra-captured/26090386/

What would you say it is? Some sort of kangaroo relative?


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I would saw some sort of coyote that has mange....


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm with quakey, it's definitely some sort of canine with mange or something. Good thing they let it go to infect other animals. :roll: 

Oh yeah, and Vinny "classed up" Good Day New York! :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Gross!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Definately a chupacabra. I'm glad I finally got to see one. It didn't look to vicious to me so that's a relief.  

Thanks!


----------

